# Base vehicle battery problem



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hello all
I have a base vehicle battery problem! It's an N&B Arto 66F from 2014. Of course it's stuck on the drive at the moment, haven't been out for a while, only out shopping a couple of weeks ago and actually camping in February. I went in this morning, doing a spring clean for when I can eventually get out & about, tried to start up and nothing! Various alarm lights showing, and 10.3v on the panel. Leisure batteries are OK. After 20 mins or so the voltage had come up a bit, tried again, and zilch. I've also got a message from the tracker service to say that my engine battery is low!! The tracker and alarm run off the base vehicle battery.
Firstly I thought the system charges up the engine battery as well as leisure when hooked up? I leave it on hook up so I can use the fridge and can be ready to roll easily. Is that true, or is it just a trickle charge? Secondly, is the battery shot? 😕 I've had the van nearly 3 years, suspect it's still the original.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I’d be inclined to remove it from the vehicle and charge it using a stand alone charger (tell the tracker company first). I would then put it back in and monitor it to see if it is holding its charge. 

But - I’m not an electrical expert.

I too would have expected the on board charger to have maintained both batteries.


Regards,
John


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

If the voltage on the battery came back up a bit then hopefully it won't be the van's battery charger and that presumably indicates that the van's charger is charging the cab battery? I would have thought that you've either got something that's drawing current that you don't realise is "on" or the battery needs replacing - probably the latter. To go that low in a couple of weeks shouldn't happen although if your shopping trip was only a short one with the lights on etc etc then there may well have been a net drain on the battery.

Ideally remove or disconnect it and the re-charge it on a stand alone charger as John says. The van's charger probably only provides a float charge so is unlikely to be able to fully charge the battery anyway. If you can re-charge it and don't have a battery tester then you could take it to a local garage and get them to test it.

Having said all of that, I'd probably simply buy a new battery anyway as 6 years is a reasonable age for a battery. If you do buy a new one, then check it daily I would suggest to make sure it isn't losing charge as if is then there is another problem with something either drawing current or the charger not working properly.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My 2000 Hobby on board charger only charged the house batteries and the previous owner had fitted a C-Tec charger under the passenger seat to feed/charge the chassis battery as and when plugged in or when the inverter livened up the mains outlets.
I think that was quite common around that year Mike.

Ray.


----------



## Gellyneck (Jun 23, 2014)

If it's on a Fiat Ducato base you may have problems (once you've got it recharged) with airbag, seatbelt, etc warning lights showing and mileometer flashing.
If so the airbag control unit will need reflashed \ restored (or replaced if you're really unlucky).
It's a fairly common problem resulting from a low vehicle battery warning on Ducato based motorhomes. Had this problem a month or so ago on the day I was taking ours (2013) for it's MOT!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I fitted a BatteryMaster to ours along with solar panels in order to reduce the need for EHU over winter, it has worked superbly (bear in mind we are in the SW France so more sun, but it used to work in n D Von just as well. The BatteryMaster is really easy to fit although other versions may be cheaper.

Beware the vehicle alarm system is a fairly heavy drain and will flatten battery in 2 - 3 weeks. I think a new battery is probably due - I got ours from Tayna Batteries, superb price and service, delivery the following day in the UK, 47 hours to here.....

https://www.tayna.co.uk


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

6cuears seems to be about the lifespan of a leisure battery. I'm on my 2nd replacement in 11 years. Last time though there was a failure of the gadget that balances the charge between main and leisure batteries. Of course not all vehicles have the same setup. Just for info. Nice to see you back bognormike.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

good morning all, and thanks for the help. I've checked the manual & have interpreted the signs on the control panel (!) and there's a graphic that shows 2 batteries with a link - showing charge goes across from the charging circuit to the vehicle battery. This is confirmed by the vehicle battery voltage going up when plugged in to the mains ( no help yesterday when I unhooked because the sun was beaming down providing a charge as well!). Looking at the various comments and write-ups elsewhere everything points to a dead cell in the battery. My job today is searching for a replacement! 😕


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

bognormike said:


> My job today is searching for a replacement! 😕


I replaced my cab battery last summer - bought the new one online from Tayna Batteries and I was pleased with their price and speed of delivery.

For some unknown reason I chose the hottest day of the year to replace the old battery and probably lost half a stone in weight! Mine is situated under the floor in front of and between the front seats which necessitated positioning myself at such angles that resulted in not only cramp but excessive perspiration!

Good luck!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Peter, yes I've just ordered from Tayna. Hopefully will be with me tomorrow or Wednesday. The van battery is under the floor on the passenger side, seems ok to get in & out. LHD would be more difficult to juggle things around. There's so many connections to the batters these days with side connectors bolted on to the post clamps. I remember my old Ford Pop had one cable to the "works" and one to earth.............


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Hope the replacement goes well Mike, it sounds like a fairly straightforward task, but there always seems to be a spanner in the works when you least expect it.....

Like you, I remember the single cable connections only from my Morris 1000 Traveller - and there was room to be able to open the bonnet and climb in almost to undertake tasks.... those were the days....


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Just to report back, new Yuasa 110ah battery delivered today, unpacked and installed in less than 15 minutes! Good service from Tayna; I did look at County Batteries (where I got the leisure batteries last time), but they didn't seem to have a compatible 110ah. All working well, radio setting retained, just need to reset the dash clock. One ting I hadn't spotted before, it says in the handbook to isolate the battery by turning the key in the "wrong" direction and pushing in the red switch. I also had a call from the tracker people asking whether I was with the vehicle as the battery had been re-connected. They had called me last night and advised that the power had been disconnected - what little power there was had finally given up! I told them that the new battery was being delivered today, and that was logged. Excellent service all round.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Glad to hear it Mike, we have always been very impressed with both the advice, delivery and the service of Tana Batteries - really helpful and ready to advise what is most appropriate if (as in our case) size is a constraint.


----------



## Gellyneck (Jun 23, 2014)

Penquin said:


> I think a new battery is probably due - I got ours from Tayna Batteries, superb price and service, delivery the following day in the UK, 47 hours to here.....





peribro said:


> I replaced my cab battery last summer - bought the new one online from Tayna Batteries and I was pleased with their price and speed of delivery.





bognormike said:


> Just to report back, new Yuasa 110ah battery delivered today, unpacked and installed in less than 15 minutes


Hi guys.

Needing to fit a new vehicle \ starter battery to our 2013 Ducato based unit as the current one is, I think, the original factory fit! If it is it's done not bad as 7+ years old.
Been looking around at options and would be interested in hearing what you guys fitted and how you've found them.

bognormike, is the Yuasa you fitted this one - YBX5019?
https://www.tayna.co.uk/car-batteries/yuasa/ybx5019/

TIA


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You could use aa B2B jobby, but I have never had a problem using old Motts method, simple and effective, a length of 4mm2 cable with a 10 amp fuse. I have used this on almost every van we've had with no problems except forgetting it was there and blowing a fuse.

As so http://www.motts.org/BRIDGING FUSE.htm


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Gellyneck said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Needing to fit a new vehicle \ starter battery to our 2013 Ducato based unit as the current one is, I think, the original factory fit! If it is it's done not bad as 7+ years old.
> Been looking around at options and would be interested in hearing what you guys fitted and how you've found them.
> ...


No mine was the 5020 - 110ah, but the same family


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Gellyneck, make sure the possible replacement will fit in the well, the one I got obviously did! And as with mine, and other comments elewhere 6-7 years is about par for the course.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am counting myself lucky that my engine battery is still OK. I have had the Arto for 11 years and I have no idea how old it was then. It s kept topped up on EHU at home.


I talked to my very experienced commercial garage about changing it in anticipation of a likely failure and his advice was that batteries were better built back then so keep it till it shows signs of deterioration.


Two things put me off changing; firstly, the quality of new batteries and secondly, it is a bugger to get in and out of the Arto as it is situated right behind the bonnet hinge and close to the engine so a lot of wiggling at arms length.


Then there is the problem of matching up length, height and terminals (type and whether LH or RH), so as not to have to change the main cableruns/lengths and/or the earth strap. Perhaps I should start research now.


While on the subject of battery dimensions; when I next change hab batteries I would like to fit 2x6v traction batteries in series, but so far I have only been able to find tall ones which would not fit in my battery box. Are there now any low-profile traction batteries?


Geoff


----------



## Gellyneck (Jun 23, 2014)

bognormike said:


> No mine was the 5020 - 110ah, but the same family





bognormike said:


> Gellyneck, make sure the possible replacement will fit in the well, the one I got obviously did! And as with mine, and other comments elewhere 6-7 years is about par for the course.


Many thanks for info.
As the YBX5020 wouldn't fit (too long) went for the YBX5019 and, like you, sourced from Tayna.
When I spoke to them they suggested either that or an Exide EA1000 which was a few pounds cheaper.
Should be with me in a couple of days and then the back breaking starts. "Fortunately", ours in under the cab floor in front of the passengers seat so probably a bit more accessible. Have disconnected it previously when removing the airbag ECU however not heaved it out of the battery box yet!
It seems the current battery (FIAMM?) has a vent pipe attached to one end and hope this fits OK into the replacement.
At least the replacement is a sealed \ maintenance free battery whereas the original isn't and I don't think it was ever touched when in for service at FIAT! Probably part of the reason it's on it's way out. I'll check the acid levels when I get it out, top it up (if required), charge it up "offline" and if it does retain charge keep it as a spare "jump start" battery at home.
Again, thanks for input.


----------

